# Gaggia Gilda 54 restoration project



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

So the Postie trundled up my driveway this morning with a box from Italy!

Here's what it contained










Already made a start on it! Think I'm going to need a few parts! It's missing a drip tray, the spring is intact but corroded quite badly and a full gasket change!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Just tried to remove the group gasket to get at the shower screen!! Umm it's a touch crispy! And shatters like a graphite pencil! Definitely need new gaskets!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That looks cool.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow. That thing is old but very beautiful. Good luck! Please keep us updated.


----------

